# eyvallah



## Ispanyolca in Turkey

Is it this what turkish people say when they are REALLY THANKFUL!!! Putting a hand near their heart?...just wanted to confirm....I've heard it but never seen it written....

Çok Tşk!!!


----------



## shiningstar

With the gesture you've described, yes but there are other occassions too. For example some people says "hadi eyvallah" instead of saying "Hoşçakal-- Bye".


----------



## TekYelken

That is because it is an informal way of saying "Thank You". It is like "Sağol". As for the gesture, I think it simply means "My heart is content."


----------



## unutamabeni

if it is said after a question or a comment, eyvallah may also mean "that's okay with me"; ranging from "I surely agree with you" to "well, okay, nevermind if that's what you wish". 

bienvenida y suerte con turco


----------



## Ispanyolca in Turkey

Muchas Gracias!! / Thanks a lot!!!/ Çok Teşekkuler!!
 Siningstar, Tekelken, Unutamabeni


----------



## e174043

Ispanyolca in Turkey said:


> Is it this what turkish people say when they are REALLY THANKFUL!!! Putting a hand near their heart?...just wanted to confirm....I've heard it but never seen it written....
> 
> Çok Teşekk*ür*ler!!!


 
Yes, some people use this gesture but I've never used and I won't 
It seems a bit Anadolian figure to me.


----------



## Volcano

It is also used for "I am fine/good/ok", answer of how are you.


----------

